# cheapest place to buy springtails and tropical woodlice?



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

any help please?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

creg said:


> any help please?


Frogs and Food, and Rainforest Vivs are the cheapest places I have found, good quality as well.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> Frogs and Food, and Rainforest Vivs are the cheapest places I have found, good quality as well.


I'm glad you answered that, 'cos I really don't know; Stu sent me a starter group of the white tropical woodlice notworthy and my springtails turned up 'spontaniously', like the Tate and Lyle bees! :lol2:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

fardilis said:


> Frogs and Food, and Rainforest Vivs are the cheapest places I have found, good quality as well.


cheers mate will deffo order some from rainforestvivs :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

your welcome Ron,yup i'll back rainforestviv on this too .Creg its not really about the price its about what you get in that tub,Ive very recently got a springtail culture from Richie ie the above as its a type we didn't have,they are cracking mate,i didn't really pay attantion to the woodlice,erm i have a few already:whistling2:
Stu


----------

